# Got one in for my buddy!



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

We had four birds going hard off the roost this morning!!! We set up and started calling! Heard some hens nearby too! I couldn't budge theses birds! They would gobble at everything I thru at them!!! We got up and moved around to the other side of them hoping that might be where they wanted to go! I started pounding my calls cutting real hard on my slate and mouth call and they got within 100 yards but never did see them! They started heading towards the field so we closed the gap to where they were at all morning! Finally I said let's go back to where we were first thing in the morning and when we got there they were close! After sitting down we saw them within 30 seconds! Don't know how many hens there were but we saw two and four big strutters! Lol after some real light clucks and purrs one of the big slobs waddled over and my buddy put the smack down on em! Awesome morning! Birds never stopped gobbling till he killed his! Beautiful day to be in the woods! So thankful for the opportunity to hunt! Bird had 1.25inch spurs and a 10.5 in beard! 


Sent from my Nexus 4 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Is the period button broke on your keyboard or are you that excited?

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

Nice Bird!!! ..:beer:

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

Guess I just like exclamation points!!!!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Way to go on the tag team Mike. We're you hunting too or just doing the calling for your buddy? Which county did you hunt? I was in Portage Co. this morning and heard one gobbler. He only gobbled once and then he went quiet, think he is a 3 yr old and smart. Got a quick look at him about 75 yds out. He seemed real nervous, wonder if he has been hunted and/or pressured. Heard 2 shots close by? Try again next week.


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice job man........... Great bird right there............. Been a real tough go for me so far, seems like alot less birds where Im hunting, but still have plenty of season............. I hope when the leaves fill out a little more, maybe the gobbling will pick up.. either way cant wait for morning, hope they're HaMmErInG!


----------



## smittyou812s (Jul 10, 2006)

Sweet job guys! I'm still trying to dodge the newbies and boneheads who just don't have a clue!


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

I hear ya on that one smittyou812s............ Im public land hunting also, never seen more hoorahs.........First to park at a spot someone is already hunting is a no in my book, then using 1,000,000,000 candle power flashlights to walk in, cause they do absolutely no scouting, then after stomping threw the woods and roost sites all morning, they start calling from 530am- noon non-stop at megaphone volume........ I want to know when walking nonstop while calling became a good method when the woods are wide open with no leaf cover........ Sorry to get off topic of your guys great bird, just had to vent


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

I was hunting also but the other three birds stayed out about 20 yards out of range! Also in portage county... Kenlow you hunting your buddies place? Be in portage county tomorrow morning for a couple hours before church... Not so much the newbies being a problem where I hunt just the idiot trespassers and poachers! There was a guy and his son hunting inside a park on the youth weekend! So he is teaching his son illegal activities... Its crazy! And guys that shoot Jakes! Nothing wrong with it if you are just trying to fill a tag but shooting two in one year gets me going! And I use to run and gun down south walking then calling till I got a response but I learned you can't do that too much in portage county! At least where I hunt! Can't wait to get back at it in the morning!!!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Congrats on the bird. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

